# Im afraid my baby girl is a boy



## kellyVb88 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey everyone! I am the proud owner of 3 rats. My first 2 (Flo and Filou) are girls. Last thursday I got another one, who should be a girl (pet store told me). Now since yesterday, the new one (Frangipanne) is humping Flo alot. So Im scared that she might be a he instead. She's about 6 weeks old and I took a picture in the hopes that someone could tell me if she's actually a girl. I know the picture's a bit blurry, but its the best I could do with all the squirming...









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Found this picture of a boy pup. You can clearly see testicles forming. I'm not seeing that in your picture. Maybe someone else can tell more definitively. I do believe animals "hump" as a way of showing dominance regardless of sex.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like a female to me... There's a vaginal opening. However, I have a very interesting rat named cuddles who is actually an intersex, s/he has a vaginal opening and nipples but you can clearly feel that there is testicles. Good thing is that body heat inhibits sperm production meaning that if his/her testicles haven't formed properly I.e "dropped" it means that if it is a he he shouldn't be able to make babies. Also, if the rat is intersex it should be infertile.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

And yes as Riley's mom said, rats do hump to show dominance especially when they first meet.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Female, vaginal Opening as Bronte18 stated


----------



## kellyVb88 (Jun 14, 2014)

Finally got a better picture. Thanks everyone for the response so far. I was really starting to get worried. I love rats, but I don't want two litters of them  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyVb88 (Jun 14, 2014)

Here's a picture of all of them together, just so you wont think Im a perv who enjoys taking pictures of their private parts :-D









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Haha don't worry about it, I was so confused by cuddles' parts I took pictures aswell !!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

100% female. You can see her vulva under the urethra.


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Could be intersex , can you feel testicles or is it just the humping that concerns you? I just thought my "male" rat was underdeveloped until the vet had such a shocked look on her face looking at his/her bits!


----------



## Kevin<3Mai (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like a girl! Boys testicles are almost big as their heads when they are that little. Lol. 
Funny story: 
My roommate looked at my kids and was like, "They have a really big butt." Me, "That's not their butt... it's their guy parts..." 
Roommate O_O

Haha


----------



## kellyVb88 (Jun 14, 2014)

Its just the humping that concerns me. Ive never had a male rat before, so I wouldnt know how undescended testicles feel like  and yes, in the petstore I noticed that males testicles are hard to miss, but still.. Im overly concerned I guess  thank you everyone for the response!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyVb88 (Jun 14, 2014)

And Kevin, the first time I saw a male rat I thought it had hemmrhoids.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

It's not uncommon for female rats to hump. Looks like a girl to me.


----------



## Kevin<3Mai (Jan 22, 2014)

@Kelly: Ahahahaha! nice.


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a girl who loves to hump my other 3 girls. She likes to be queen and gets jealous if i have the other girls out instead of her.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

It's a girl. Boys have huge testicals, even at a young age. My females hump and chase each other quite often as a sign of dominance. =P


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Completely off topic, but where did you get that plastic tunnel in your cage? That would be perfect for me to be able to hang one in mine so they could get from level to level easier, as mine also all have a thing for enclosed spaces. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Female rats will hump each other to show dominance. Sense you recently got her, that is just part of them becoming part of the pack. My girls still do it, so I don't think they stop.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

Love the tube. I have one but never thought to hang it from chains.


----------



## rileys-mom (May 26, 2014)

LOL...poor roommate.

Rat guy parts sure do seem out of proportion to the rest of their body, don't they?


----------



## kellyVb88 (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey! I got the tube along with the cage.. It was a package deal. I live in Belgium, so I wouldnt know where to get something like that in other countries. But shouldnt you be able to get it online somewhere?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

